# The solution to pollution---surprise



## Paco Dennis (Aug 26, 2022)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Unexpected/comments/wy5sav


----------



## Packerjohn (Aug 26, 2022)

Do not depend on common sense.  Where I live almost nobody has it.


----------

